# Helping pup understand "no"?



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

I tried the water spray - she loved it! In fact she gets so excited when she sees it and opens mouth to drink it. Also tried rocks in a metal can that did work for a couple of days but now she loves that too! She wants to shake it about herself!! 

It's obviously she doesn't listen to our (very) consistent no's! In fact she's going to think her name is no soon. 

This is only for the usual issues. Up on work tops, trying to get on couch, jumping at people etc. I'm also trying to help my son work with her as he is her very favourite chew toy (eeek)!!! He does a lot of her care though. Feeds her, plays with her, trains her, walks her but still he gets all the sharkies (I've never had them). Again we've tried all the usual, loud ouch - ignore - turn away - time out. But he's still the chew toy of choice. Luckily he's not upset by it. But when he comes in from school until bedtime he is constantly saying no, no bite, no teeth etc. 

Does anyone else have any ideas for helping her to understand NO

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

If you want to try another product, Petsmart sells a product called "Stop that!" that is like an air horn. It also emits a pheromone when it is sprayed to calm the dog. I had luck with one dog, but not the other with it. 

Otherwise, patience, patience, and more patience will do the trick - in time.


----------



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks I will go and try that!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

After "NO", try turning or walking away
My boy hates it when i cross my arms, turn my back and ignore him.
I used to hold his head so he looked me in the eye when i told him NO.
How old is she?


----------



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

She's only 12 weeks, so I know it's very early days. And really she is a wonderful pup. Sleeps all night (10-6/7). Totally crate trained and no toilet accidents. She's mastered sit, paw, lie etc etc. And appears to love everybody and every dog, she's so friendly. 

I just want to start as we mean to go on with keeping a consistent check on behaviour. And she gets so much praise everyday for all the things she is so good with. To be honest, she is a lot less work than I was expecting as we've had dogs all our lives. 

Hope I don't sound too hard on a 12 week old puppy but she really is very very loved.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like you have a wonderfully bold pup.
I would look into clicker training her, and just continue to turn your back on her for biting. Put a short lead on her so your son has a little more control when she starts the shark attacks. If you feel he can handle it without being to rough, and staying in control, teach him to push her gums into her teeth, when she latches on to him.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree with TexasRed - she sounds wonderfully bold. I also like her advice for how to deal with a shark attack in progress.

However, INHO, I think you're fighting a losing battle with 'no'. She is too engaged and curious. Try telling her what to do instead of what not to do. When she gets on the worktop or couch, instead of saying 'no', say 'off'. You might also anticipate unwanted behavior and stop it before it happens. Have your son pick up a toy on his way in the door. When she runs up to start a shark attack, he can give the toy to chew instead. If he can fit a few toys in his hand, he can teach 'catch' and burn off the greeting energy that way. Or he can teach 'fetch' if you don't mind a quick game of hall-ball every day.


----------



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the great ideas. She really is a wonderful pup, don't think I've ever had such a clever pup. 

My son and her play fetch everyday. And she's great at it, will drop the toy on return and sit and wait for it to be thrown. But I will get her playing catch. 

But then I see her walking behind him constantly biting at his ankles/hands/anywhere she can get. 

She's the most placid easily trained (apart from the no's - but was expecting that from pup) during the day and when he gets home from school, all **** breaks loose! 

Thanks everyone.


----------

